# youtube!!!!!!!!!!



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

what are your favorite youtube clips? post them here!!! can be from crazy kids screaming to a hour long clip on why mathews is the best bow ever!!!!!!!! :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: i am just kidding about the best bow ever each bow has it's pros and cons:wink: even hoyts guys!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

u should see this video on youtube , one off the best players in the soccer team had the ball and another fella tackle him and almost ripped him ankle off , u can see the bone sticking out off the players leg it hangging on by his muscle . not my favourite just a one to watch !!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i can post a picture of it if the mods let me.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

happened in england


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=5768871


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

*my top 5*

1.Chocolate rain the original by Tay Zonday
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
2. Gary Brolsma's Numa numa
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmtzQCSh6xk
3. Godessbunny
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISBeBuVKXL0
4. Angry Grandpa
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFjw2qYBE3c
5. No arm man plays Tom Petty with feet.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=swL0ITbGNno
and I can't leave out Rubber Johnny!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=l48HTZUHfeQ
:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Have any of you seen the video of the idiots ghost riding on top of their car and then this random black dude runs in the car and drives off

its funny but i cant remember the name


----------



## drew747 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is what happens when the doorbell rings.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZIZ6a9mLZU


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this isnt youtube but it will do.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=513844


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Let's please keep the vid links in keeping with the audience.. in other words... no sleaze, no gore.. :wink: 

Thanks.. :becky:


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hornsgalore said:


> 1.Chocolate rain the original by Tay Zonday
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA
> 2. Gary Brolsma's Numa numa
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmtzQCSh6xk
> ...


do you have any idea what's in the rubber johnny vid about the 1:34 mark...id take it off if i were you.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*The Cloak!!!*

This may be kinda stupid to some of you. But me and my friends laughed for a month after watching this lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JepOL9EMDqU


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> what are your favorite youtube clips? post them here!!! can be from crazy kids screaming *to a hour long clip on why mathews is the best bow ever!!!!!!!!* :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink: i am just kidding about the best bow ever each bow has it's pros and cons:wink: even hoyts guys!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M
Here ya go, watch the PSE X-Force smoke the drenn in speed, sound, vibration, penetration :wink:


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

therron258 said:


> do you have any idea what's in the rubber johnny vid about the 1:34 mark...id take it off if i were you.


You must have watched it over and over and over at least I hope you did to to figure out what that was. 
It took me 3 times after I went back and then a pause to see what it was you were all tore up about. how come no body else caught it? 
My BAD ....sorry and now that you have brought it to everyones attention to the exact time frame it's your BAD. ............
sometimes things are better left unsaid.:zip:
........IF theres a MOD in the house please remove all my post's on this thread Topic, they are not rated "G".:embara:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Taken care of.. :wink:

Thanks for remembering that this is the youth forum, all material linked must be appropriate for their viewing and in keeping with the rules of AT.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

This may mean nothin to you guys... But this is just a dance that we do for football. and it was sweet to see some marines do this that actually have this dance for their native lands.. Also known as the HAKA.. every game we have done this we actually whooped on them.. you should see their faces!

And yes.. some of you guys from England etc. may think its disrespectful that we do it.. but its only to get our crowd pumped b4 the game! 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=28677843

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y1h2nvSiOY4&feature=related


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Heres a better one thats pretty similar to our dance.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4458391


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

teenarcher36 said:


> This may be kinda stupid to some of you. But me and my friends laughed for a month after watching this lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JepOL9EMDqU


i didn't like this and iT did have gore :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> Let's please keep the vid links in keeping with the audience.. in other words... no sleaze, no gore..
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

copying the all-blacks !!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And yes.. some of you guys from England etc. may think its disrespectful that we do it.. but its only to get our crowd pumped b4 the game!
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=28677843
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y1h2nvSiOY4&feature=related



u mean people from new zealand


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> u mean people from new zealand


Yea.. whatever.. rugby and whatnot. And yes.. the All-Blacks.. It is sooo cool how they do that. i love it


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

To clarify, the "All Blacks" is not a racial thing, it is the name of a New Zealand rugby team which uses the Haka before their games. 

The Haka is a traditional Maori (natives somewhat like the Australian aborigines, essentially) custom - my Kiwi friend is annoyed if you call it a dance, since it's more of a ceremony. I assume it's meant as a warning display that basically means, "don't mess with us." In NZ, different schools have their own signature Haka. 

When our Kiwis performed it at camp, the kids who weren't in the know were a little freaked out.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

archeryal said:


> To clarify, the "All Blacks" is not a racial thing, it is the name of a New Zealand rugby team which uses the Haka before their games.
> 
> The Haka is a traditional Maori (natives somewhat like the Australian aborigines, essentially) custom - my Kiwi friend is annoyed if you call it a dance, since it's more of a ceremony. I assume it's meant as a warning display that basically means, "don't mess with us." In NZ, different schools have their own signature Haka.
> 
> When our Kiwis performed it at camp, the kids who weren't in the know were a little freaked out.



Yea.. Couldnt think of what to call it.. so a dance just made sense. And you are right.. it is a dont mess with us ceremony. The other team is wide eyed b4 we kick off thats for sure! Its really neat.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

just go on and search for archery. the first one that comes up is a video of kisik lee shotting at a bean!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r53wNQBkxQE&NR=1


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmpF4JxqZYk

i laughed for like 3 hours after this


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVgsfhGUOQg&NR=1
i thought this was awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> just go on and search for archery. the first one that comes up is a video of kisik lee shotting at a bean!


i saw that 
its class !!!!
well worth a look


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

If you guys are looking for hunting go on Youtube and look up Wild Oak Outdoors. Them guys are pretty especially the Nick kid LOL


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Me muddin as soon as my friend posts them ill let every one know


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*heres mine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T39VlHP0oMw


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

rage1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T39VlHP0oMw


my dad knows byron


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

you tube is awsome


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66f2XmogNXM
this guy needs to practice more and not blame his arrow!!! those turkeys are stupid! with that would happen to me!! ( the stupid turkeys part):wink:


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

this is freaking hilarous this is the beach boys army style.... youtube has some numa numa navy style and pump it navy style but i thought this was funny http://youtube.com/watch?v=sD7UREH_rJI


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

*Favorite*

Lately this has been the funniest song ive heard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0
Then this guy just needs to learn how to shoot. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCNbWbPKQ9g


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Arrow_slinger43 said:


> Lately this has been the funniest song ive heard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GcVnhNjWV0
> Then this guy just needs to learn how to shoot. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCNbWbPKQ9g


you would think the guy would get the picture.... aim to the right!!!!!!!! 
here is a funny one i just saw!:wink::cocktail:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> And yes.. some of you guys from England etc. may think its disrespectful that we do it.. but its only to get our crowd pumped b4 the game!


Why would anyone from England find that disrespecful ?


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

my favorite vid on youtube is my video shooting an arrow off of a cinder block from 20 yds away and splitting the arrow in half


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

PSE-SVB1234 said:


> my favorite vid on youtube is my video shooting an arrow off of a cinder block from 20 yds away and splitting the arrow in half


how can i see it??? what do i search for??


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

search amazing archery shots nickd and if its me my friend will say my name at the beginning of the video and watch the arrow fletching on the arrow balancedon the cinder block and it was from 20 and i just started archery about 2 months ago


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

PSE-SVB1234 said:


> search amazing archery shots nickd and if its me my friend will say my name at the beginning of the video and watch the arrow fletching on the arrow balancedon the cinder block and it was from 20 and i just started archery about 2 months ago


your goood for two mouths!!!!

here is a video that i think is awesome!!!!:wink:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P1uyeRqjBo&feature=related


----------



## PSE-SVB1234 (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks man im gonna keep practicing and start doin competitions and hopefully do enough where i can buy a comp bow cause im shootin a pse litespeed but the day after i shot a bottle opener on a beer and opened the beer up im gonna put that video up very very soon but ive shot quaters from 30 and and grouped 2 arrows inside of one of those orange target dots from 30 and the other 4 were all along the outside


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Classic Bruce Lee 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMUaqlnjj88
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLO1YIWQuXE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ423UykNEo&feature=related


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

hahah youtube just thought of a video "candy mountain" hahahahahah thats a funny video


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)

Shawn Lane: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwGAnc1nRas&feature=related

Dimebag:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2RkuAPb27o

Buckethead:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdJztJM2RC8&feature=related

Ted Nugent:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3J-XYnZHfU

Ill stop there, I can get a little bit carried away with youtube


----------

